

Escape the Pit - evo_9
http://js13kgames.com/entries/escape-the-pit

======
SmallDeadGuy
This seems very similar to a creation of mine that I entered in Ludum Dare
last year, [http://www.ludumdare.com/compo/ludum-
dare-26/?action=preview...](http://www.ludumdare.com/compo/ludum-
dare-26/?action=preview&uid=7143)

In the link, you can see that it placed 21st overall in >1600 compo entries,
and 18th in most fun. It was later featured in PCGamer magazine:
[https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=4557250388134&l=0f7d...](https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=4557250388134&l=0f7de85412)

